# Craftsman molding head question



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I was looking through my saw accessories for a stacked dado set I bought years ago and found a Craftsman molding head set. At least I think it’s a set because its missing all of the Mold Bits. Did Sears ever sell just the head without the bits? :confused1:
The problem is that I don’t remember ever buying this set and if I did I sure wouldn’t buy one without the bits. It is brand new without any marks to suggest that it was ever used. Do you think someone stole the bits?  The plastic case was stapled together. I’m now wondering if this wasn't a clearance item that I picked up and just forgot about it. If it was I hope I didn't pay too much because the bits are more than the whole set.:wallbash:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

AFIK the moulding heads were sold as kits. I don't remember just the heads being sold. The kit had the head in the center of a plastic case and the variety of knives were at the corners.

THIS SITE SELLS KNIVES that fit that head if you're interested in picking up some.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> AFIK the moulding heads were sold as kits. I don't remember just the heads being sold. The kit had the head in the center of a plastic case and the variety of knives were at the corners.


*Thanks, the plastic case is exactly as you describe it less the knives. I’m assuming that the "Delta Molding Knife" is the correct type. And they are less expensive then the Craftsman. :thumbsup:*


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow...that's just weird. I was about to ask a question about this set. I found a craftsman 9-3214 set in my dad's old shop and was wondering if anyone knew anything about them as I haven't uncovered much online. 
I'll snap a picture and put it up later to see if it's the same thing as yours.

EDIT: Hope this works:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

*Yep, that’s the set I got half of. I actually had the complete set along with the molding guard 40 years ago but sold everything in 1976 or 77. I remember that it scared the crap out of me the first time I used it, but it did work pretty good. That’s why I was surprised to find this set to day. I believe I still have the Craftsman Radial Arm Saw book that describes how to use it.*
*I was at the Sears web site trying to find the molding guard and I could not find it. Do they still make it? *
*I just can’t find anything on that site and the Sears Store is a little too far just to look. *


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't know if they still make it or not. I was trying to find a manual or other info on it.
I haven't tried it yet but I did put a set of cutters on and it was definately scary looking!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the same set in a Red box, circa 1960's*

The manual says it can be used on a Tablesaw or..... Radial Arm Saw..... Not by me!:no: bill


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> The manual says it can be used on a Tablesaw or..... Radial Arm Saw..... Not by me!:no: bill


 
*Bill, my memories is not so good anymore, but your set looks real familiar. I bought my 1st set in 1970 just after getting back from Viet Nam. :yes:*
*I was just out in the garage looking for my ‘Craftsman Radial Saw Guide’ which looks a lot like the plastic cover on your set there. It was a red book with a plastic cover about the same size of that molding set. You wouldn’t happen to have one of them, would you? :laughing:*


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have 2 of those sets. One has a smaller head then the other, both craftman and same knives.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Sleeper said:


> *Bill, ........*
> *I was just out in the garage looking for my ‘Craftsman Radial Saw Guide’ which looks a lot like the plastic cover on your set there. It was a red book with a plastic cover about the same size of that molding set. You wouldn’t happen to have one of them, would you? :laughing:*


YES I do have the book, by Craftsman, Radial-arm saws, in a red cover, part no. 9-2938. Now what do we do????:blink: bill


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> YES I do have the book, by Craftsman, Radial-arm saws, in a red cover, part no. 9-2938. Now what do we do????:blink: bill


 
I was just curious, I’m still looking for mine. :laughing:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

just in case anyones still reading these posts, I have a Craftsman moulding set that uses 1 cutter. It comes with about 15 knives. 
Scary you say?. Wrong!!! It works fine. I only used it for a few cuts, but the results were excellent, and very quiet running.


----------



## woodworkerforever (Jul 26, 2009)

I picked up one of these with a whole pile of bits.. the problem though is that is is missing the bushing and washer.. so it won't go on my saw.

I found a big washer that may do, however the bushing is a bit harder...

How do I rectify that issue? Can't use the saw until then with the blade.. btw, have a Rigid saw...


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

woodworkerforever said:


> I found a big washer that may do, however the bushing is a bit harder...
> 
> How do I rectify that issue? Can't use the saw until then with the blade.. btw, have a Rigid saw...


I am hesitant to tell you how to solve the problem because the device is one of the scariest things I've ever used. Mine is the single knife model and was intended to be used on a Radial Arm Saw.

Yes I used it on a RAS. I made a lot of molding with the cutter set. I also made some nice large picture frames. But I was younger and stupider then.....

To solve the problem with your missing bushing. Go to Harbor Freight. They sell bushings intended to make saw blades with one inch holes fit 5/8" arbors. Buy 4 to six sets of these bushings and then stack them inside your molding cutter.

Disclaimer...
Using the molding cutter in either a table saw or radial arm saw is extremely dangerous. Proceed at your own risk.

If it were me, I would throw the parts to that thing in the recycle bin over several consecutive trash days.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I`ve got the Craftsman set and only used it once...25years ago...still have the guard... Rick


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> AFIK the moulding heads were sold as kits. I don't remember just the heads being sold. The kit had the head in the center of a plastic case and the variety of knives were at the corners.
> 
> THIS SITE SELLS KNIVES that fit that head if you're interested in picking up some.


I must have missed this thread when it first came out. (Or else too many years have caused some other problem.)

I went to the site for the knives and was duly impressed. They have a vast assortment. I have bookmarked that site for future reference.

The Craftsman Molding Head cutter is a very good tool. Does a good job and is no more or less dangerous than any other tool if you practise proper safety procedures. I have had one for many years and it has done good work for me.

Woodworkerforever, you can probably get the needed bushing directly from Sears.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re arbor bushings*

An electrical motor comes with a shaft bushing to increase the diameter from 5/8" to 3/4" and so on for different bores of pulleys. Just find a place that sells either motors or pulleys and use one. You might have to saw it down to slightly less than the thickness of your molding head so it will not be in the way of tightening the washer and nut. The single cutter style would scare me as well. I have the 3 cutter type but haven't used it in years. I have 3 other shapers and a router table so, that's why. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## woodworkerforever (Jul 26, 2009)

*the search*

I'll contact sears and see if they can source the missing part or not... they must have a clue still about what they had sold - 30 years ago? or less? The key thing is I've got so many heads for this thing that it likely could be put to really good use.. Just need that washer and bushing...

I keep reading how scary these things are. Mine is the 3 head. I could imagine the 1 head being ultra scary. Until I can mount it I will not know what everyone is saying. Perhaps there is a video somewhere online showing one of these heads in use?

Stay tuned the search continues. 

I've used a 3 1/4 horse router with moulding bits which worked, however I'm thinking this may be a bit more powerful... plus I've got lots of bits...


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have one of the Craftsman 1 cutter models, and just did a few test cuts.
First, I have to say, it is by far the quietest blade I have. No vibration.
It cuts like butter. I didn'd have an insert for the table that would fit, so I left the insert out. I just used a red oak board that straddled the opening. I used no featherboards or holddowns.
Check the pictures and learn the truth about these moulding head cutters. The stock was 3/4" thick, and one of the cuts I did in 2 passes. It cut so easy, the second cut I made in 1 pass.
Here are a few links, If I can't get the pictures up.
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o135/SVLightnin/DSCN1818.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o135/SVLightnin/DSCN1820.jpg


----------

